
Beating the heat in the living wings of butterflies - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-01-wings-butterflies.html
======
franciscop
The images on the header with the infrared seem to be using dead butterflies.
A very interesting read:

[https://emilydamstra.com/news/please-enough-dead-
butterflies...](https://emilydamstra.com/news/please-enough-dead-butterflies/)

